#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-07
<prey2god3> anybody home?
<mikeputnam> vaguely
<dwhitfie> my resolution on 10.10 is all wonky is there an automatic way to have it test for possible resolutions?
<dwhitfie> also, how do I make myself an op in another channel?  I've done it before, but have forgotten and don't feel like looking it up
<dwhitfie> last question for a bit.  Is there a way to point Firefox to icedtea? I've got IcedTea installed, but FF tells me I don't have Java installed
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-08
<dwhitfie> anyone know how to make Kino give me sound_
<dwhitfie> I'll install openshot and see if that works
<dwhitfie> well, I'm past 2% on the upload this time, so that's a good sign, since openshot is being goofy as well
<antikoa> sup all
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-09
<h00k> hello, hello.
<h00k> oi!
<lostson> evening
<h00k> evening
<h00k> I'm glad nobody got confused and that I didn't say the meeting was tonight
<lostson> heh
<lostson> well look what got build in milwaukee http://hackaday.com/2011/03/08/on-the-go-desktop/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+hackaday%2FLgoM+%28Hack+a+Day%29
<lostson> built**
<lostson> got ion3 running on ubuntu 10.10 now seeing as the developer abandoned it and it has a special circumstance in the license i have to change the name and then i can release to the world and continue to develop it
<lostson> so i guess i will go through all the source files and remove ion or ion3 from them all and replace them with the name i wish to call my new project
<lostson> well time for some sleep hopefully i can make the meeting tomorrow night
<h00k> lostson: good luck :/
<h00k> uberushaximus: heyyo
<h00k> and greetings, greppy
<h00k> I'm working on webdesign stuffs.
<greppy> h00k: ello :) a little late, but meh :)
<h00k> greppy: :D
<h00k> greppy: I haven't met you yet, that I know of
<greppy> h00k: probably not :) I kind of idle here, but also in #lopsa, #vbox, #ubuntu, etc etc :)
<h00k> greppy: cool. What part of the state are you in?
<greppy> southern, work in Madison, live in Brooklyn
<h00k> greppy: gotcha. I'm up in Rhinelander
<greppy> nice
<greppy> long way away :)
<greppy> so glad I don't have to go up there to work on stuff lol
<h00k> yeah...
<h00k> we actually have the internet all the way up here, which makes things nice ;)
<greppy> yeah I know, part of my job is supporting some of that :)
<h00k> Mine too, I work in IT at a company up here
<greppy> doing desktop support?
<greppy> and now, to go blow up some routers :)
 * greppy &
<h00k> greppy: desktop support, network design/engineering/support
<h00k> greppy: systems design/engineering/support, servers, etc
<greppy> h00k: cool
<h00k> I need coffee.
 * greppy had coffee
 * greppy wants dinner.
<h00k> greppy: have you been up all night?
<h00k> I need to fix the time on my server.
<greppy> yup
<greppy> I work 3rd shift :)
<greppy> 00:00 - 09:00
<h00k> phew, getting close
<greppy> yup
<greppy> but I think I need to climb back into the van and go pick up some hardware yet this morning before I go home, since I need to drop it off tomorrow.
<greppy> gotta love upgrades.
<h00k> always fun, besides, they never go wrong
<greppy> oh of course not....
<greppy> which is why I end up leaving the PRE's on site for a day or two normally :)
 * h00k helps a client recover from a power outage
<greppy> eww those can be evil.
<greppy> fried hardware, or just stuff not saved?
<h00k> Hopefully nothing, so far, I'm just getting their servers up
<greppy> sooo glad all my stuff for work is on battery backup and generator
<greppy> and my personal stuff is spread across 3 UPSs :)
<greppy> and now, back out into the snow.
 * greppy &
<h00k> good luck
<h00k> They're also 3 hours away, so I'm really trying to avoid the drive if I can
<h00k> so far, okay...
<h00k> two of 5 powered up
<mikeputnam> join this: http://groups.google.com/group/barcampfoxvalley-discuss    for this reason: http://barcampfoxvalley.org
<lostson> ok i joined it
<lostson> good thing i came home for lunch
<mikeputnam> :)
<mikeputnam> shalomoreo: welcome over here too
<h00k> mikeputnam: you spammer, you.
 * h00k joins
<mikeputnam> it's the good kind of spam
<mikeputnam> networking!
<mikeputnam> synapses!
<mikeputnam> social media!
<h00k> the cloud!
<h00k> etc,
<intok> Anyone who is for the cloud shall receive death by lolcat
<h00k> for which definition of cloud :D
<h00k> People that confuse the CLOUD for internets
<uberushaximus> internets =/= webz =/= cloud
<h00k> interwebcloud
<h00k> Has anyone any experience with SheevaPlugs or small embedded devices? I see some documentation on the GuruPlug, but there was some concerns about heat
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-10
<lostson> so is everyone keeping track of all the ubuntu controversy and if so what do you think ?
<FireCrotch> lostson: well, I, for one, hate the chosen name for 11.10
<FireCrotch> Most of the controversy doesn't affect me too much, since I use KDE
<h00k> yoyo.
<h00k> I'm not sure what the attendence is going to be like tonight
<h00k> ohey, welcome
<twopoint718> I saw your email.
<twopoint718> Yeah, I have been following the news, almost forgot.
<h00k> Yeah, me too ^.^
<h00k> ubuntuWi-Guest: Greetings
<h00k> douglasawh-work_, dwhitfie, exigraff, FireCrotch, greppy, jrolland-ubuntu, lostson, mikeputnam, ripps, ubuntuWi-Guest, ubuntulo1, watertonian, anyone else around for the meeting?
<FireCrotch> h00k: I am here
<h00k> FireCrotch, cool.
<h00k> prey2god3: hello
<h00k> ubuntuWi-Guest_:, hello
<h00k> Guests, you can change your nickname by typing /nick newnamegoeshere
 * exigraff raises hand
<prey2god3> hey
<h00k> So, I wanted to talk about Release Parties. Since the last meeting we had, people exclaimed they wanted some things going on around the state.
<douglasawh-work_> h00k: oh, I forgot
<douglasawh-work_> I'm at work
<h00k> douglasawh-work_: no problem
<h00k> :) Good to see you
<h00k> Some may ask, "What is a release party?
<h00k> "
<lemming465> WI film festival fans should buy a souvenir t-shirt; it features a narwhal
<h00k> lemming465: that's actually pretty awesome
<prey2god3> I would have
<lemming465> the timing is certainly right
<lemming465> Is 11.04 a good release to widely push?  There is a lot of half-baked stuff going in, I think.
<h00k> Release Parties are whatever you make of it.  We had one in Superior, which had a lot of fun turnout, Madison invited me down for one,
<h00k> Usually a social gettogether, some people bring their hardware to show off, meet new people, etc
<FireCrotch> lemming465: it's still in Alpha right now. Of course stuff is "half-baked" at this time
<lemming465> how many of us are running the alpha?  I have it on two laptops
<h00k> I am
<h00k> two laptops, one netbook
<FireCrotch> I haven't touched it yet
<h00k> So, I am going to have one in Rhinelander sometime next month, I don't have a date hashed out yet.
<h00k> Anyone else have any plans?
<lemming465> I've seen some visual artifacts, and the menu's are a little weird.  being at alpha3 is better than half-way between.
<h00k> For instance, here was my article for Karmic Koala Release party plans: http://anthonyrhook.com/blog/2009/10/20/ubuntu-karmic-koala-release-party/
<h00k> and the aftermath: http://anthonyrhook.com/blog/2009/11/08/release-party-success/
<h00k> Is anyone else interested with one in their area?
<h00k> For geographic reference: http://goo.gl/MZDRU
<h00k> Did I scare everyone away?
<exigraff> watching wiunion stuffs in several hundred windows, sorry about that
<h00k> I figured.
<h00k> We can reconvine next week
<exigraff> might be better...
<h00k> If anyone has anything else, let me know, mailing list, my email, etc
<h00k> I am usually pretty reachable
<h00k> yotux: I was just deciding to reconvine next week :-)
<lemming465> see you all next week
<yotux> Sorry had to put my children to bed
<h00k> It's okay, no problem, don't be sorry
<prey2god3> I'm here, but this is my first time so i'm just trying to get an idea what this is
<yotux> hook:  I will not be here if we meet next week
<h00k> prey2god3: well, welcome
<yotux> I'll be in Milwaukee for Sulcom com events
<h00k> yotux: alright - If you have anything regarding release parties or ideas, feel free to email me or share it with the mailing list
<yotux> okay will do that,  I am running Natty at present looks diff
<h00k> prey2god3: we don't have meetings terribly often, but people expressed interest in doing more things with more people
<h00k> prey2god3: whereabouts in the state are you?
<prey2god3> 15 mins from the Dells - briggsville,wi
<h00k> prey2god3: ah, cool. Welcome. How did you hear about us?
<prey2god3> google searching "ubuntu wisconsin"
<h00k> prey2god3: cool, I'm glad it was easy to find, anyway.
<prey2god3> i'm not really looking to meet anybody and be social, I like ubuntu, i like open source - I'm looking to contribute somehow and am looking for support to get better at using it
<yotux> prey2god3:  I live in Portage just so you know
<h00k> prey2god3: respectable, cool.
<h00k> prey2god3: What kinds of things are you looking for as far as contribution? Do you code? Write? Design?
<h00k> there are a ton of ways to contribute
<twopoint718> I know MadLUG has discussed having a release party in Madison.  We will probably talk about it on the mailing list.
<h00k> twopoint718: Cool, I did see that
<prey2god3> I don't code besides doing small edits, i can make websites in joomla, i am knowledgeable with computers
<prey2god3> much more comfortable using windows though
<twopoint718> prey2god3: that can change... :)
<dwhitfie> just got home. twopoint718 is right about the release party in Madison...how that will end up looking is anyone's guess
<prey2god3> The thing that finally got me to stick to ubuntu was i figured out i could have a seperate partition for my media so i iddnt loose my shit evertime i had to reinstall after f*cking something up
<twopoint718> I've found partitions to be more "lightweight" in linux.  You can mount something that's on a separate disk and not have to really think about it.
<dwhitfie> ok, not to get us off track, but I don't see how Windows is any worse about mounting stuff and partitions...only it doesn't see it's own partition tables as often as Linux does...that's a different issue though
<prey2god3> huh... im talking about during the install with 3 partitions- root, swap, and media
<prey2god3> so i screw something up, i reinstall and dont format media
<twopoint718> that's the idea :)
<dwhitfie> prey2god3: right those are called C: D: E: drives in Windows
<dwhitfie> we do it on every Windows machine we deploy at work...well, the desktops
<dwhitfie> just saying
<h00k> except mounting a seprate /home is easier with fstab
<h00k> if you want to throw that on a separate drive
<h00k> er
<twopoint718> ...or on a NFS/AFS network filesystem
<dwhitfie> prey2god3: talking about contributions, there are code sprints and such.  Did h00k mention those at all?
<h00k> dwhitfie: negative
<twopoint718> Just out of my own curiosity (ignorance) what's the biggest category of help that's needed?
<h00k> that's a very good question
<dwhitfie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<dwhitfie> that's just to get people started, not an answer to a specific question
<dwhitfie> twopoint718: I would assume that depends on who you ask. :)
<twopoint718> dwhitfie: oh, I figure.  I was just wondering what the general shape of the need is out there.
<h00k> I don't know if if I linked this, I'm quite distracted: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<dwhitfie> right now I think it's up in the air with the "half-baked ideas"
<dwhitfie> I'd imagine for the 11.04 release just test, test, test with Unity is the most important thing
<h00k> That's what I'm doing
<dwhitfie> my natty machine died...like, it won't turn on.  Not sure why but I think it has something to do with me screwing with the heat sink
<h00k> dwhitfie: is it going through POST?
<dwhitfie> h00k: it's not doing anything
<h00k> prey2god3: if you do end up getting involved in any projects, let us know ;) and we can try to assist somehow
<prey2god3> ill do that
<h00k> prey2god3: can I assume you're on the mailing list?
<prey2god3> yes
<h00k> prey2god3: we have a Facebook group, Identi.ca group, IRC channel,
<h00k> Status.net instance (http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/status
<h00k> )
<dwhitfie> h00k: he's in the IRC channel, silly
<h00k> dwhitfie: NO YOU ARE
<dwhitfie> that is also true
<twopoint718> lol
<prey2god3> yeah, and its my first time since like high school...
<dwhitfie> h00k: so, what's the plan for the release party...tabled?
<h00k> dwhitfie: yeah, until we can get some more people next week
<dwhitfie> cool
<h00k> it...uh...seems to be a distracting night.
<dwhitfie> is there capital footage somewhere?
<h00k> http://www.livestream.com/theuptake
<dwhitfie> I'm too sick to be down there at 34F
<h00k> is what I'm currently listening to
<h00k> they're panning between different feeds
<dwhitfie> ugh... I forgot to upload the video from the MadLUG presentation
<twopoint718> wiseye.org is the like Wisconsin C-SPAN
<h00k> Regardless of what side anyone is on, this is history.
<prey2god3> whats history besides a pack of lies...?
<h00k> heh
 * mikeputnam joins later
<mikeputnam> *late
<h00k> mikeputnam: ohi!
<h00k> mikeputnam: you didn't miss much, we're going to have it next week
<mikeputnam> mkay
<h00k> mikeputnam: it's...er...distracting in Wisconsin
<h00k> :)
<mikeputnam> yeah
<mikeputnam> going to be a crazy situation in wisco for a while
<twopoint718> mikeputnam: yeah, I think so.
<h00k> yep.
<mikeputnam> i assume there will be some strikeage in the near future
<h00k> It appears that way.
<mikeputnam> and some more hammering of state workers as the gridlock starts
<h00k> which may or may not include a family member who may or may not be a County worker that is a Corrections Officer
<h00k> If the strikes happen, I mean.
<mikeputnam> yeah
<mikeputnam> bad economy further muddies things
<mikeputnam> weakens the position of the unions
<mikeputnam> at some point, feeding your family/keeping your home is more important than even political stances
<mikeputnam> </opinion>
<twopoint718> Politics reminds me of a Nomic http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomic
<twopoint718> where even changing the rules of the game is a valid move in the game
<h00k> :)
<lostson> update-manager -d lets see what happens
<h00k> lostson: good luck :)
<lostson> its still running
<lostson> hopefully i can get nvidia working
<h00k> lostson: nvidia is working alright here, occasionally minecraft hoses it up for some reason
<h00k> java/ ?
<dwhitfie> my resolution is messed up on my external monitor. I think I have an ATI card
<dwhitfie> yep 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M64-S [Mobility Radeon X2300]
<dwhitfie> wtf Firefox will not connect to anything
<h00k> Unity is behaving quote well on 2 monitors with me
<h00k> quite, rather
<uberushaximus> There's riot gear in the capitol
<uberushaximus> http://t.co/JbLaUFv
<h00k> I saw that on Twitter...
<h00k> Luckily they haven't had to use it yet
<uberushaximus> closing the building after yesterday is pretty insane
<lostson> well upgrade finished time to restart oh boy
<h00k> godspeed
<h00k> he said, 2 minutes late.
<lostson> i thought this big bar on the right you could hide it
<dwhitfie> on natty?
<lostson> yeah
<dwhitfie> when I had natty, I never got the bar...which I thought was odd
<dwhitfie> I should just pop that drive in another computer
<dwhitfie> I bet this other machine doesn't take SATA drives though
<lostson> Alt+F2 does not give a run dialog that is not good
<lostson> ahh so its a buried setting
<lostson> so you can make it autohide
<lostson> alt+f2 is gone though
<lostson> just no easy way to lauch an application at all
<dwhitfie> any suggestions on what I could use as a fake phillips screw driver?
<dwhitfie> as anticipated, not SATA :(
<intok> http://citizenactionwi.org/index.php?option=com_myblog&Itemid=144
<dwhitfie> thanks for that intok!
<dwhitfie> does anyone know how the VA in Madison works? I've heard they are state employees, but that doesn't make a lot of sense to me
<intok> Want to see what Hartmann has to sy about it
<intok> since the milwaukee channels are so heavily biased toward Walker
<dwhitfie> http://www2.medicine.wisc.edu/home/people-search/people/staff/176/BRIDGES_ALAN_J/
<dwhitfie> I've found four links to UW physicians that work at the VA, but don't know who pays them
<intok> radio show is starting soon, theres a web feed http://www.thomhartmann.com/
<h00k> I'm learning a lot from this read: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/654
<h00k> regarding Unity and Gnome
<h00k> and rejected APIs and stuffs
<dwhitfie> I bet Scott Walker uses Windows!
 * h00k facepalms
<dwhitfie> I couldn't resist after h00k's clarification
<dwhitfie> it would have been pretty hilarious if you were learning a lot about Wisconsin from Shuttleworth's site
<h00k> I could probably somehow draw up some drawn-out concurrency/analogy
<dwhitfie> oh, talk to @fabsh and I bet he can help you with that
<h00k> "I bet Scott Walker uses Windows!" was pretty hilarious
 * h00k saves that line
<dwhitfie> :)
<intok> dwhitfie for the lol http://www.thomhartmann.com/blog/2009/07/how-did-bill-gates-become-welfare-queen-copyrights-patents-trademarks
<h00k> dwhitfie: so, are you guys talking about a pizza/something for Natty's release?
<h00k> down in Madison?
<dwhitfie> we aren't talking yet
<dwhitfie> but I suppose we should be
<h00k> on bad terms, 'eh?
<h00k> we're not talking anymore!?!
<h00k> heh
<dwhitfie> I didn't say anymore
<h00k> </lame joke>
<h00k> I know, it was dumb, pretend this isn't logged.
<h00k> anyway.
<dwhitfie> haha
<h00k> I'm going to talk with jtravenick about potentially using a hotel lobby/conference room for a get-together
<dwhitfie> I've got a ton of personal stuff I need to get done but hopefully I can spend some time on that today since I'm at home trying to recover from crud in my chest
<h00k> no rush
<dwhitfie> so, let me get on that and then I will try to get something started on the steering committee list
<dwhitfie> or...you could send something out if you wanted
<h00k> yeah, I was thinking about it, but I feel bad because I'm not physically down there, but I'll throw something in today
<twopoint718> dwhitfie: do you need anything from me on this?
<dwhitfie> at the moment we just need to discuss.  Last year we did the pizza in May.  ITT has never had a problem with food before, so I don't think it will be a problem.  We had talked to Jason about doing May
<dwhitfie> but I don't think he'd mind doing it later
<dwhitfie> of course, it could happen at Sundance
<dwhitfie> very irritating that this still isn't fixed in Maverick: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1126269.html
<twopoint718> Between being a cheap-skate on computer hardware and not investigating, I don't think I've ever had 3d support in linux
<dwhitfie> twopoint718: the problem is not 3D support
<dwhitfie> the problem is widescreen monitors dont work
<dwhitfie> it looks like it is fixed in Natty, but I have no metacity bar...and also no unity
<twopoint718> I guess I only read the first few items.
<dwhitfie> I dont understand why I dont have unity
<dwhitfie> two different machines...same model, to be clear
<dwhitfie> time for a reboot to see if I just fixed it
<dwhitfie> I wonder how long it will be until we move to T400s at work...and I wonder if they have similar issues
<dwhitfie> they also have ATI cards
<dwhitfie> Im guessing it will be at least a yeaer
<dwhitfie> when the next LTS is rolled out
<h00k> dwhitfie: you may want to try removing .gnome2, .gconf, .gconfd from your ~, I've had that fix some odd issues with Unity
<h00k> dwhitfie: note, .gnome2, .gconf, .gconfd may hold some settings for things, they will be reset
<h00k> I've blasted .config also, but it reset some settings like Chromium stuffs, but I was able to live
<dwhitfie> h00k: I wonder if I uninstalled it at some point and just didn\t remember it.  I just apt-get install unity and it installed a bunch of stuff
<dwhitfie> maybe it needed to be updated.  we shall see
<h00k> lostson mentioned no alt+f2 unity, unity 3.6.4-0ubuntu1 just hit repos with this fix LP: #580295
<h00k> And by hit repos, I mean was accepted.
<dwhitfie> h00k: the F2 issue did not appear to just be in unity, as I had the problem, but that\s besides the point
<h00k> gotcha
<h00k> I wonder how many aliases douglasawh has
<douglasawh> ugh. Chromium has the gnome theme bar
<douglasawh> h00k: well, there's a different one for each computer....more-or-less...but 3, I assume
<h00k> douglasawh: you mean the top theme? You can check/uncheck "use system title bar and borders" by right clicking on the tab bar
<douglasawh> must have reset with an update
<h00k> It is now version 10.0.648.127 (76697) Ubuntu 11.04
<douglasawh> that's what I've got
<h00k> lostson just quit linux :(
<douglasawh> because of ALT+f2?
<douglasawh> he knows he can run GNOMEdo, right?
<h00k> No, I sent him an identica notice about the fix, he just said he's not going to bother, just threw win7 on his laptop, after 10+ years of linux he had enough" :(
<mikeputnam> lame
<h00k> I'm hoping it was something in frustration and not permanent
<h00k> I said I still hope to see him around, he's welcome in the community
<h00k> https://twitter.com/#!/LostSon/status/45939603701641216
<douglasawh> it's an alpha still, right?
<h00k> yep
<h00k> He said he may go back to xubuntu today :D
<douglasawh> haha
<douglasawh> there's going to be a lot of that, I think
<h00k> Probably
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-11
<lostson_> la la la
<FireCrotch> I for one am glad I don't have to put up with Unity :)
<lostson> me as well
<h00k> lostson: hey, welcome back
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-12
<lostson> home again home again
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-03-13
<lostson> time to make some coffee
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-03-06
<Favrenation> hey mikeputnam
<Favrenation> love xchat :D
<mikeputnam> ohai
<h00k> hey yo.
 * Cheesehead yawns
<h00k> hey yo.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-03-08
<Cheesehead> h00k: Yo back at you.
<mikeputnam> that was a very latent ping response
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-03-09
<Cheesehead> mikeputnam: Well, I'm in a different time zone.
<h00k> Hi.
<h00k> Recovering from a catastrophic failure at work.
<Cheesehead> I'm quite familiar with many of the faces of failure.
<Cheesehead> Never at work, though.
<h00k> RAID5 gets angry with 2 drive failures
<Cheesehead> Ah, yes. A bullet I'm happy to have dodged so far...
